# Keen Beginner from England



## jonjonbaker (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

My name is John and I'm from the U.K. Very impressed with all of your knowledge and beautiful lawns.

I am really keen to hear any advice from you guys so that I can maintain my lawn well.

3 years ago when I bought my new build here in Ockendon, the developer literally left the garden without any grass, it was all dirt with bricks and rubble in it - shocking I know. So it was up to me and a friend to start from scratch. We layed all turf from B&Q (sorry I don't know the type of grass but have a close up for you). It looked great and I kept it going for a few months, but since it has become an eyesore.

My garden is not big at all(I am sure you will probably laugh at it :lol: ! As you will see it currently has a lot of dog urine patches which I have tried in the past to cover with "Patch Magic", there is a lot of dead grass still also. I used Evergreen complete 4 in 1 a couple of days ago and scattered the lot over the whole green.

My mower is a wireless Bosch Rotak 36LI.

Would anyone mind giving me some advice in steps as to what I should buy to get this looking like a golf course! Thank you and have a great day,

John

https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=501809502989
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=501809503388
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=501809504515
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=501809506005
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=501809504321
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=501809506235


----------



## jonjonbaker (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## jonjonbaker (Apr 23, 2019)

Don't be shy fellas your knowledge will be appreciated


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure about this but a quick Google search of the climate where you are at tells me you may get more help from the cool season guys.


----------



## jonjonbaker (Apr 23, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> I'm not 100% sure about this but a quick Google search of the climate where you are at tells me you may get more help from the cool season guys.


Thank you FlaDave for your reply mate.
We had a lovely bit of weather at the weekend for Easter was about 23. Unusually high for this time of year. I will try over on that forum.

Unless anyone else has anymore input? Shall I keep up with the Patch Magic to tackle the dog urine? I've been tempted to even start over the whole turf.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

That does sound like some good weather. But with your summer temps between 50-70°f I think warm season grass wouldnt thrive. @g-man could probably help identify and confirm


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@FlaDave @jonjonbaker yes, this looks like a cool season lawn. Looks to be perrenial ryegrass with some weeds. Moved it to the cool side.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

Do you have pets? My dog likes to urinate as soon as he step on the lawn. I have dead spots where my lawn starts at the porch. It looks like you lawn. From what I have been reading it seems like you have a reasonable access to reel mowers in England. Is that true?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@jonjonbaker 
Welcome to TLF! 
I would start with thoroughly reading the Cool Season guide. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595
Also, could you post a photo of the fertilizer label with the details? It will help us with recommendations.

For the dog urine spots, you have a few options:
1. Lightly rake and seed
2. Water thoroughly the affected area immediately after the event occurs to dilute the urine
3. Long term- introduce Kentucky Bluegrass with overseeding (or complete renovation) because it spreads and repairs itself
4. Start growing KBG pots and dig out dead spots and replace.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Or train the dog to pee in a mulch area.


----------



## jonjonbaker (Apr 23, 2019)

arrigetch peaks said:


> Do you have pets? My dog likes to urinate as soon as he step on the lawn. I have dead spots where my lawn starts at the porch. It looks like you lawn. From what I have been reading it seems like you have a reasonable access to reel mowers in England. Is that true?


Yes I do, one dog he is a Cockapoo. Very clever though so I might train him to go in one area (the shaded area in the corner).

I am open to getting a better mower if it means better grass! Although that Bosch one was £300... it is a very small garden so not completely necessary to go too over the top. Am I right in hearing that push mowers are just as good? If not better??


----------



## jonjonbaker (Apr 23, 2019)

Fiskars StaySharp Plus Reel Mower, Cylinder Lawnmower with Blade-Free Cutting System, Cutting Width: 43 cm, Black/Orange/Silver, 1015649 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PAU7RCO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_--.VCbFTK6KDW

Is this what you mean by reel?


----------



## jonjonbaker (Apr 23, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> @jonjonbaker
> Welcome to TLF!
> I would start with thoroughly reading the Cool Season guide. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595
> Also, could you post a photo of the fertilizer label with the details? It will help us with recommendations.
> ...


Thank you very much that's great advice!

I wonder if I can get Kentucky bluegrass over here in the U.K? I'll check it out. I've heard it's the best.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can get it, but it is not easy to find. There are a couple of uk members that found it last year. Since your lawn is small, I think overseeding with perrenial ryegrass is a great approach. Your mower is fine and no need to replace.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I would train the dog before repairing the turf or you will just be spinning your wheels. Doesn't take long. I would make a small mulch area in front of your shed for the dog to pee. Welcome!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1558&p=29332&hilit=train+the+dog+where+to+go#p29332


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi Jon, get your dog to drink more water!! Our dog always cocked on shrubs and bush types round the garden, never had your problems. I thought it was only bitch wee that burned the grass. Just have a look at piotrkols lawn journal, he uses a 12" push mower and his lawn is fantastic!! to say the least.


----------

